# Williams Cycling stem, seat post, saddles?



## J-dubya (Jun 23, 2010)

I am building up a new bike. Looks like Williams Cycling is offering saddles, stems and seatposts. All look great and to be a good value. 

Does anybody have experience with the Williams saddles or with their stem?
jws


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm thinking about one of their saddles. Seem great for the price.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Check this out from another thread

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/my-new-carbon-seat-post-saddle-271433.html

This guy bought a saddle and their seatpost. The thread has some nice images.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Anyone else try the new Williams stuff?


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Just got the saddle, great quality. Order processed very quickly.
A few more days before I can test it.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks awesome, that's what I want to order, but I am thinking in black. My bike is all black, except for some very small lime green accents. Please let us know how you like it, and what it replaced.


----------



## vamosvelo (Apr 28, 2009)

I just placed an order yesterday for my new frame/build. Stem/Seat Post/Bar and Saddle (in black). The white looks great too.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I quickly tested with my bike shorts without much padding.

The saddle is very hard - there is very little padding. That was expected but you may want to consider the more padded models like the endura. 

It's also the first time I used a cut out saddle so the verdict is still out for me until I get a proper ride with my better bibs.

I usually use a prologo nago evo with carbon rails.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a Selle San Marco Ponza saddle that came with my bike. I think it is also kinda hard. My last bike was an entry level Felt, I I thought it's saddle was more comfortable. Thanks for the update, please let us know how it feels with better shorts. And post some pics of it on your bike.


----------



## drewskey (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll throw my experience into this mix: 

I contacted Ryan at Williams back in February about a demo program. He sent me a quick response and information about their program. This is the text from the flyer PDF he sent me:


> We know that selecting the right saddle for your bike is one of the most important equipment
> decisions you’ll make, and it can also one of the hardest. Everyone’s anatomy is different, and a
> saddle that’s great for one rider may not be right for another. That’s why we want to give riders a
> chance to try our different saddles before they commit to buy so that they can find the model that
> ...


I ended up buying the Endura SLC saddle from them and I love it! It was a very easy process and I highly recommend you give it a go!


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi, I had a chance for ride for about an hour. I decided to wear my cheap shorts again just to be consistent to see how it goes.
After some time in the saddle, I didn't feel any discomfort and I was riding along. I didn't notice or feel the cutout. 
No issues after the ride too. 

But I am quite easy to adapt to new saddles. I will update with some pics later.

Here is the williams stem I got. It seems to run about couple mm shorter than some of my other stems.


----------



## celltech (Jul 21, 2009)

Received my Aurora SLC yesterday and rode it this morning for 30 miles. I have a Neuvation FC500 and was using a Terry Falcon before. The SLC is much less padded than the Falcon. Between the lack of padding and how close the rails are to the shell I had to raise my seatpost 3/8"+. On my luggage scale the seat was truly ~150 grams as advertised.

The SLC is a tad more narrow and shorter than the Falcon. But in the end I loved it. With the thinner padding you fell more connected to the bike, but I think the carbon rails soak up shock better than metal so it's not a harsh ride like I was kinda expecting. The old rump hurt no more/less than with the plusher (and heavier) Falcon. I am 6' and 162 lbs as a point of reference.

As with the Falcon I am sold on the center cut out seats. For me at least it really takes the pressure off the package.

The rails fit easily into my post mount and I don't see any issues with it holding. I felt the edges of the mount first and didn't notice any obvious burrs and didn't bother to file them. I am not sure of the rail construction but they seem compressed as a single unit, almost like a V shape. Looks like Uni carbon and not the braided/weave type. Very smooth and flat looking surface.

Only downside so far is the thinness in the nose. It's pretty pointed so when you come out of the saddle and slide back down you better clear it or it will grab your shorts. And standing at a stop light it hurts to let it poke your butt.

Still early, but highly recommended so far...


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

A bit of a zombie thread but I'll chime in anyway. I have an Aurora for about 6-700 miles now. Did 120 miles on it last Sun. Works very well for me. I like saddles that are flat side-to-side and front-to-back, and this one is. Came in at 148 gm on my scale.


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

they look very nice at a great price too, is there much difference on the aurora or the endura..


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I have the saddle, seatpost, and bars. The bars run a little wider than expencted but I'm really happy with everything.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Pics.....


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

PoorCyclist said:


> Just got the saddle, great quality. Order processed very quickly.
> A few more days before I can test it.


Just wanted to mention I happen to be selling mine for $80.. just PM me


----------



## vamosvelo (Apr 28, 2009)

*Williams Comp. on Masi Evo*

I will post better photos (close-ups) when i get a chance.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Seatpost is good quality, light, and fairly comfy (not as comfy as an S-Works PAVE) but the clamping mechanism sucks. It's just really hard to tighten properly.


----------



## jmoy76 (Nov 22, 2011)

I know this thread is old as dirt, but hoping any owners of the Ionic seatpost could comment on how comfortable it is? I'm looking to upgrade from a Ritchey alloy post, and the price + weight makes this one very compelling. But, I do a lot of long rides, so want something w/ some compliance. Can't find many statements or reviews online that address how well it absorbs road vibration. I even email Williams and got the below generalized non-answer from their president:

_Carbon tends to dampen road vibration better than alloy. However, I do not have any research to back up my claim. Just my personal experience and feedback I receive from riders, industry people, professional athletes etc..._

Any helpful feedback would be appreciated... thanks!


----------

